# Making essential oils??



## mappam564 (Mar 6, 2015)

Has anyone tried to make Essential Oils? If so = how did you do it and how did the end product work in CP soap?

We recently moved to Ecuador and I am having a TERRIBLE time finding fragrance/essential oils! Thought I would try to make my own :???:

Any advice or hints, tips or ideas would be most welcome! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dorymae (Mar 6, 2015)

I looked into it. There are distilling set ups for a home user they run between 100 and 400 dollars. They also take a huge amount of material to make an ounce of EO, so you would need a large supply of organic material.


----------



## mappam564 (Mar 6, 2015)

I am trying something I read about = take (example I am trying) lime peel and let it dry. break it up and put it into a jar - just cover it with vodka. Shake jar couple times a day for about a week. Then take the cover off the jar and let the vodka evaporate. what is left is the lime oil.

I have just started this and will see if it works. I have lavender plants and access to lots of citrus. 

Thought it worth a try - will keep you informed!

Thanks for the reply - I really appreciate it!


----------



## kchaystack (Mar 6, 2015)

You definitely do NOT want to use any kind of alcohol. It causes soap to seize.


----------



## mappam564 (Mar 6, 2015)

The vodka evaporates and you are left with just the oils - after straining the peels lol.

I am leaving mine out in the sun during the day to help remove the vodka...

Fingers crossed - should be only oil left???? that is what "they" said!


----------



## mx5inpenn (Mar 6, 2015)

My husband has used solvents to make orange oil for me. First used butane on peels. Once all the butane evaporated, he used alcohol.  That evaporated leaving pure orange oil.  We could not detect any alcohol, but didn't have it tested, so there could have been a miniscule amount.  Worked great in homemade cleaners.


----------



## mappam564 (Mar 7, 2015)

mx6 - I am not sure if I could find butane here or not - I am trying the vodka and it looks like the vodka is evaporating pretty well - there is still liquid in the jar - but I don't smell any vodka now - so maybe it is just the oil that is left - I am giving it one more day then will strain it to see what I have left.

It will be VERY interesting to see if I can get enough oil (and the correct type) to use in soap!

Thanks for the info!


----------



## mx5inpenn (Mar 7, 2015)

I just want to add that the cleaners I used it in were for the kitchen and bath, not in soaps, so I don't know that the finished oil would work or not.


----------

